# 315



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's the 315 I got several weeks ago in a large lot. Very nice engine, low run time, with the air chime whistle in the tender, and it works.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice engine and the sliding pickups are present and not worn out.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice looking 315. Love the K5s. I only have a 312 that you helped me with the chassis. I really
don't see many 315s.


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

flyernut said:


> Here's the 315 I got several weeks ago in a large lot. Very nice engine, low run time, with the air chime whistle in the tender, and it works.
> View attachment 540029


 Nice one!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2020)

Very nice. I balked on a set with a 316 that the dealer wanted $200 for. Someone else snapped it up. I balked on it because my father (I've been buying trains for him) only had link coupler flyer. I should have bought it for myself.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice 315 and tender flyernut! Can't believe the condition of the sliding pickup shoes! Amazing! 

Kenny


----------



## skeeterbuck (Sep 29, 2015)

I won a 315 on eBay that looks kinda dusty and the seller listed it as "untested". It also came with an original but unmarked wrapper. This was one of those rare engines that a repairman loves to find as I don't believe that this engine was ever worked on. Every part was original down to the motor brushes. My guess was that it was bought as a Christmas present and run a little and them stored away in a duty dry place for all these years. All I needed to do was a complete disassemble, scrape all the old hardened grease out of the gears then re-lube everything. Needed about a dropper full of smoke fluid to saturate the dried out wick and it ran and smoked great! The air chime speaker also worked good giving out that loud buzzer sound. At least with my 710 controller I'm able to wary it some for a better effect.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It is always great to find an untouched original, especially something like a 315 that is harder to find in any condition.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Very nice condition flyernut, the 315 was 1952 only. I see yours has 3 spring trucks. Some came with the large motor and some with the small motor, according to the guides. Tough one to find normally, and it great shape even harder.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

skeeterbuck said:


> I won a 315 on eBay that looks kinda dusty and the seller listed it as "untested". It also came with an original but unmarked wrapper. This was one of those rare engines that a repairman loves to find as I don't believe that this engine was ever worked on. Every part was original down to the motor brushes. My guess was that it was bought as a Christmas present and run a little and them stored away in a duty dry place for all these years. All I needed to do was a complete disassemble, scrape all the old hardened grease out of the gears then re-lube everything. Needed about a dropper full of smoke fluid to saturate the dried out wick and it ran and smoked great! The air chime speaker also worked good giving out that loud buzzer sound. At least with my 710 controller I'm able to wary it some for a better effect.


I agree about the 710 controller, it gives you a better sound than just the normal buzz from the 708 air chime controllers.


----------

